# Need help understanding Conflict/Sharing



## littlebit870 (Dec 31, 2001)

I have been having some problems lately with my computer freezing up and some problems with start up ( not wanting to completely load on startup etc.) Several months back I had the idiots at Gateway tell me I needed to take everything to zero and start over. What a nightmare ! I had to keep calling them so they could tell me the next step and I never got the same person. The last woman I got was rude and just told me she had spent all the time she could with me and she was through even though I told her I had what looked to me like some conflicts in my hardware. Well long story short I was a basket case and just let it go. Looking at the IRQ log it looks like she had me put things in 2 times? I do not use the USB or dial-up I have an external Toshiba PCX1100U Modem. I use Linksys LNE 100TX Fast Ethernet Adapter[LNE100TXv4] to access the internet through my local cable company. I am sorry but I really am not computer savay. I can follow directions pretty well and you all have helped me out in the past. Could someone take a look at this and give me your opinion on what this pinhead had me do? This just does not look right to me. In System Properties in my device manager tab I have a yellow ? showing on Other Devices. When I click on this it shows 2 devices both with yellow ? and red X's through them, the devices it shows areCI Card and PCI Ethernet Controler. Also on the Universal Serial Bus Controllers it is showing I have two "USB Root Hub" and two "Via Tech 3038 PCI to USB Univeral Host Contoller" I hope someone can make some sense out of all this. As I said I am not computer savay. I am going to be replacing this computer in the next few months. I have no idea with what kind but in the meantime help educate me please?

*My Systems Summary* 
OS Name	Microsoft Windows
Version	4.90.3000 Build 3000
OS Manufacturer	Microsoft Corporation
System Name	COMPUTER
System Manufacturer	Gateway 
System Model	OXNARD 
System Type	X86-based PC
Processor	AMD Athlon(tm) Processor AuthenticAMD ~1102 Mhz
BIOS Version	AMIBIOS (C)1999 American Megatrends Inc., Version 07.00.xx 
Windows Directory	C:\WINDOWS
System Directory	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM
Boot Device	\\Device\Harddisk0
Locale	United States
User Name	Gateway User
Time Zone	Central Daylight Time
Total Physical Memory	127.33 MB
Available Physical Memory	296.00 KB
Total Virtual Memory	2.00 GB
Available Virtual Memory	1.77 GB
Page File Space	1.88 GB
Page File	C:\WINDOWS\WIN386.SWP

*Conflicts/Sharing Log list*
IRQ 10	VIA Tech 3038 PCI to USB Universal Host Controller
IRQ 10	VIA Tech 3038 PCI to USB Universal Host Controller
IRQ 10	Linksys LNE100TX Fast Ethernet Adapter(LNE100TX v4)
IRQ 10	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering

I/O Port 0x03F6-0x03F6	VIA Bus Master PCI IDE Controller
I/O Port 0x03F6-0x03F6	Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)

I/O Port 0x01F0-0x01F7	VIA Bus Master PCI IDE Controller
I/O Port 0x01F0-0x01F7	Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)

IRQ 11	NVIDIA Vanta (Gateway - English)
IRQ 11	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering

I/O Port 0xFFA0-0xFFAF	VIA Bus Master PCI IDE Controller
I/O Port 0xFFA0-0xFFAF	Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)

IRQ 14	VIA Bus Master PCI IDE Controller
IRQ 14	Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)

IRQ 9	SCI IRQ used by ACPI bus
IRQ 9	Creative Sound Blaster AudioPCI 128D (WDM)
IRQ 9	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering

IRQ 15	VIA Bus Master PCI IDE Controller
IRQ 15	Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)

Memory Address 0xFCA00000-0xFEAFFFFF	VIA CPU to AGP controller
Memory Address 0xFCA00000-0xFEAFFFFF	NVIDIA Vanta (Gateway - English)

I/O Port 0x0376-0x0376	VIA Bus Master PCI IDE Controller
I/O Port 0x0376-0x0376	Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)

I/O Port 0x0170-0x0177	VIA Bus Master PCI IDE Controller
I/O Port 0x0170-0x0177	Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)

*IRQ's Log List*
IRQ 0	System timer	OK
IRQ 1	PS/2 Millennium Keyboard	OK
IRQ 2	Programmable interrupt controller	OK
IRQ 4	Communications Port (COM1)	OK
IRQ 6	Standard Floppy Disk Controller	OK
IRQ 7	ECP Printer Port (LPT1)	OK
IRQ 8	System CMOS/real time clock	OK
IRQ 9	SCI IRQ used by ACPI bus	OK
IRQ 9	Creative Sound Blaster AudioPCI 128D (WDM)	OK
IRQ 9	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering	OK
IRQ 10	VIA Tech 3038 PCI to USB Universal Host Controller	OK
IRQ 10	VIA Tech 3038 PCI to USB Universal Host Controller	OK
IRQ 10	Linksys LNE100TX Fast Ethernet Adapter(LNE100TX v4)	OK
IRQ 10	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering	OK
IRQ 11	NVIDIA Vanta (Gateway - English)	OK
IRQ 11	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering	OK
IRQ 12	Microsoft PS/2 Port Mouse	OK
IRQ 13	Numeric data processor	OK
IRQ 14	VIA Bus Master PCI IDE Controller	OK
IRQ 14	Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)	OK
IRQ 15	VIA Bus Master PCI IDE Controller	OK
IRQ 15	Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)	OK


----------



## Styxx (Sep 8, 2001)

Try this first.

Boot into Safe Mode - (tap F8 twice per second during a restart; Choose option number three (3) in the Windows Startup dialog box using the arrow keys below the Delete key, and strike the Enter key; Click Ok when prompted);

Right click My Computer; Point to Properties; Click the Device Manager tab; Click the plus sign beside CDROM; Highlight each device inside CDROM, each in turn, and click the Add/Remove button until no main CDROM entry is present.

Repeat with each device below that, Display Adapters etc. (see exceptions below), removing all entries inside a main heading. If duplicates are present remove all those entries inside a main heading.

Do Not bother Hard Disk Controllers, System Devices, and USB controllers.

Restart via the Start button and Windows will redetect, refresh and only replace those devices needed. There is no use for 2 keyboards, CDROM etc. as those duplicates cause some of the errors you describe.


----------



## Styxx (Sep 8, 2001)

Are you running Win95/98 or WinME?


----------



## Styxx (Sep 8, 2001)

It is possible that some of the re x's should be there, e.g., if you're not using an on-board ethernet card Windows might put a red x by that, in DM, if you're using a external ethernet adfapter and not the on-board one. as to the yellow explantion points or x', those usally indicate a device that Windows detects as present but the drive isn't loaded or properly installed.

Go back into Safe Mode, after you follow the instuctions in my previos post and restart, tell me exactly what is descibed by Windows next to each problem identifier, Ok?

By following those instructions I left, minding the exclusions, you can't err by taking out too much in cleaning Device Manager. The worst you might experience is having to re-install your broadband modem. But even that is unlikely.

If you want to go slowest, just do the duplicated in CDROM, for instance, restart then go back in Safe Mode and do another category and repeat as desired/necessary.


----------



## littlebit870 (Dec 31, 2001)

Thanks for the advice. I have windows Me. I will give this a try at my earliest opportunity.
littlebit


----------



## littlebit870 (Dec 31, 2001)

Styxx, I am a bit confused here. I have no duplicate in my CDROM ??? All I have under the CDROM is IDE-CDR/RW 8x4x32 ????? Also which ones on the list are you identifying as the the dupes that are supposed to be under CDROM and also which on the list are you ID'ing as keyboards? Remember I am a novice, well by your standards I am  even though I have learned lots in the last couple of years mostly from this forum site. I still can not tell you what the IDE means as opposed to the IRQ, other than I knew from coming here that the IRQ had something to do with conflicts in some cases if you had to many devices sharing the same IRQ.
littlebit


----------



## Styxx (Sep 8, 2001)

In Safe Mode Device Manager, if there is only one entry, inside CD-ROM for example, there are no duplicates? So you don't have to worry about that entry category?

Which entry am I IDing as keyboards? The Keyboard entry category! Why don't you have a Keyboard category in DM? Are you using an infrared keyboard?

My advice, if you can't name a acronym, like IRQ, you best not be concerned about adjusting the conflicts related to same. You'll just cause yourself more problems. IDE devices are Hard drives and CD-ROMs. Please the following link to a computing dictionary.

http://www.maran.com/dictionary/index.html

http://foldoc.doc.ic.ac.uk/foldoc/

IDE-Integrated Drive Electronics -The least expensive way to connect one or two hard drives to a computer. The IDE standard only supports hard drives up to a capacity of 528MB. IDE hard drives are slower but less expensive than EIDE and SCSI drives. See also Enhanced IDE and SCSI. Now called EIDE - A way of connecting devices to a computer. EIDE can connect up to four devices, such as hard drives, CD-ROM drives, and tape drives. EIDE was developed to surpass its older brother IDE, which is slower and can only connect two hard drives. Most new computers come with EIDE. See also IDE.

IRQ = interrupt request
(IRQ) The name of an input found on many processors which causes the processor to suspend normal instruction execution temporarily and to start executing an interrupt handler routine. Such an input may be either "level sensitive" - the interrupt condition will persist as long as the input is active or "edge triggered" - an interrupt is signalled by a low-to-high or high-to-low transition on the input. Some processors have several interrupt request inputs allowing different priority interrupts.


----------



## littlebit870 (Dec 31, 2001)

Styxx, Thank you for the links. I had already made it a point to read up on the IDE=Integrated Drive Electronics and IRQ=interrupt request. I did this right after my third reply to you. In fact I spent the better part of the day reading up on computer terminology. I seem to have provoked some irritation in you by being honest of my ignorance about computer acronym's. We seem to have misunderstood one another, when I asked you which ones on the list you were ID'ing as dupes I thought you saw something in the " Conflicts/Sharing Log list" or the "IRQ's Log List" that told you I had duplicates in my DM under the CDROM or KEYBOARD heading. I just read your reply rather fast and just misunderstood what you were trying to tell me. 


> Try this first.
> 
> Boot into Safe Mode - (tap F8 twice per second during a restart; Choose option number three (3) in the Windows Startup dialog box using the arrow keys below the Delete key, and strike the Enter key; Click Ok when prompted);
> 
> ...


Of course after reading it again I now understand what you were telling me. I have only had this computer since December of 2001. Up until then I had never used the internet. I am a senior lady and I know I have much to learn. I have taught myself quite a bit and only come here once in a while to ask a question. I have always been made to feel that it was OK to ask for help and everyone here has always made me feel comfortable about asking what I know must seem like really stupid questions. Everyone has been so nice in trying to help me learn. I was never made to feel bad about my lack of computer knowledge and skills, that is until now. I feel like I have had the dunce hat stuck on my head and made to sit in the corner in front of the whole class.

I still don't know if it is normal to have two "VIA Tech 3038 PCI to USB Universal Host Controller's" and two "USB Root Hub's" showing up in my DM under the Universal Serial Bus Controllers Heading. 

I do thank you for the advice you gave me Styxx and will try to implement it as soon as I read a few more tutorials on the subject and feel comfortable in trying it.
littlebit


----------



## Styxx (Sep 8, 2001)

> Do Not bother Hard Disk Controllers, System Devices, and USB controllers.


That is the answer to your question



> I still don't know if it is normal to have two "VIA Tech 3038 PCI to USB Universal Host Controller's" and two "USB Root Hub's" showing up in my DM under the Universal Serial Bus Controllers Heading.


The entries you ask about are in System Devices I recommended above that you leave alone.

But in fact to answer your question, no, it is not normal to have duplicates inside the System Devices folder in Safe Mode Device Manager, but I once again suggest, judging from the general level of people's computer skills that you leave System Devices alone, Ok? You can get in a loop where Windows won't startup without a lot of anquish and fiddling around if you remove the wrong ones in there.

You can likely remove just those two System Devices (only the duplicates) related to USB that you mention.


----------

